# Estimate software



## Rainguard (Feb 12, 2014)

What's a good estimate software that helps with presentation but is not too hard on the wallet?


----------



## RoofingFortWorth (Apr 27, 2016)

Honestly, I have ventured into anything but Xactimate and Symbility since this is what most adjusters use.


----------



## OnlineAdjusters (Apr 21, 2016)

*Xactimate professionals*

Greetings From Online Adjusters,
We provide estimate writing and negotiation services for Roofing/Restoration Contractors dealing with insurance claims. For a small $50.00 fee, we will rewrite a supplement for you. If you prefer, we can handle the entire rewrite and negotiation process. For the negotiated supplements, we receive 10% of the negotiated supplement portion. That means we only keep 10% of what we make above the original claim estimate. Negotiation services include sending final invoices and Certificates of Completions to insurance companies. Our background includes 23 years of experience as roofing/restoration laborers and project managers.
Call or email us today. [email protected] 954-495-7343


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

OnlineAdjusters said:


> Greetings From Online Adjusters,
> We provide estimate writing and negotiation services for Roofing/Restoration Contractors dealing with insurance claims. For a small $50.00 fee, we will rewrite a supplement for you. If you prefer, we can handle the entire rewrite and negotiation process. For the negotiated supplements, we receive 10% of the negotiated supplement portion. That means we only keep 10% of what we make above the original claim estimate. Negotiation services include sending final invoices and Certificates of Completions to insurance companies. Our background includes 23 years of experience as roofing/restoration laborers and project managers.
> Call or email us today. [email protected] 954-495-7343



Please limit self links to the signature line in future posts:thumbup:


----------

